# Silver plated candelabra?



## Chumbawamba (Sep 18, 2009)

I have what I believe to be a couple silver-plated candelabras, made in India. I got them from a friend to scrap and then split the proceeds. He told me that the Indians like to silver plate stuff. I'll take his word for it. To back up that suggestion, a few weeks ago I came across a set of silver-plated goblets in a local Goodwill. They were also made in India.

So my dumb question is: is there a simple test I can do to determine if these are silver plated?

I don't intend to destroy them as they are beautiful (in fact, not surprisingly, my wife already commandeered them). But there were some parts that were broken, so my wife "reconfigured" them to put them back into use, and I'm left with several parts that I'd like to process to get the silver off. Hopefully there's enough to make it worthwhile, not in the monetary but in the gaining experience sense.

Thanks!


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 19, 2009)

Schweter's (potassium dichromate and nitric acid) solution silver testing solution should work.

Steve


----------

